# wanted shoes for cycling with clips size 7/8 ,cheap! if possible



## hifinut (6 Apr 2016)

These are for commuting so don't need to be anything fancy ,cheers


----------



## broady (6 Apr 2016)

Assume you are wanting spd and not spd-sl shoes.
I've not got any for sale, but just for information for others


----------



## hifinut (6 Apr 2016)

well am i clueless what that means ,never used any before! advice would be great


----------



## hifinut (6 Apr 2016)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/specialized-tricross-54cm.196386/ the pedals are from this bike


----------



## steve50 (6 Apr 2016)

Spd (spd-sl) shoes and pedals, I would recommend spd shoes and cleats, you will obviously need spd pedals too.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f....TRC1.A0.H1.Xspd.TRS0&_nkw=spd+shoes&_sacat=0


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Apr 2016)

hifinut said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/specialized-tricross-54cm.196386/ the pedals are from this bike


So looking at the bike in the picture you have single sided SPD pedals, you will need shoes that accept SPD cleats and you then require a set of SPD cleats that screw into the sole.
Are you wanting second hand or new?
What is your budget?


----------



## hifinut (7 Apr 2016)

second hand as cheap as i can get really thanks


----------



## DooDah (7 Apr 2016)

hifinut said:


> second hand as cheap as i can get really thanks


Hi I have a pair of btwin SPD shoes, hardly worn as I changed to SPD-SL shortly after I bought them. They even have the cleats fitted. WOuld be looking for 20 quid posted for them. They are EU42 UK8.


----------



## hifinut (7 Apr 2016)

DooDah said:


> Hi I have a pair of btwin SPD shoes, hardly worn as I changed to SPD-SL shortly after I bought them. They even have the cleats fitted. WOuld be looking for 20 quid posted for them. They are EU42 UK8.
> 
> View attachment 124059
> View attachment 124060


Will these cleats fit the pedals on the bike i am getting in the link above thanks


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Apr 2016)

hifinut said:


> Will these cleats fit the pedals on the bike i am getting in the link above thanks


They are exactly what you need. SPD cleats for the SPD pedals in the picture.


----------



## DooDah (8 Apr 2016)

hifinut said:


> Will these cleats fit the pedals on the bike i am getting in the link above thanks


Absolutely.


----------



## hifinut (30 Apr 2016)

great sorted thanks ,zipping to work like a really fast thing now. thanks to doodah


----------

